# Indoor tennis court



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We will be starting tp paint the interior metal structure as well as the laminate beams. This is a residence who has built a detached indoor tennis court. Planing on 4 painters to complete the projection a week. The tennis court alone encompasses 60x130 feet.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Bigger than my house and not by a small margin.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Very nice Ron,

That can't be in Andover, can it ?  I'm guessing Beverly Farms, or maybe Wenham. 

I don't think that structure could fit on my property, and we have two acres 

BTW, how was the game? Jake got those free tickets again, left at half-time. ("boring, none of the starters played")


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

This is in windham, NH I heard it was started 2 years ago but had objections from the neighbors. 

I agree the game was boring, we stayed to catch up with our Patriot friends in our section


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

they shoulda make it an indoor hockey rink, or a skatepark, or a golf range, or shooting range . Tennis? Jeez. 

Nice gig though:thumbsup:


----------



## Lornmastro (May 7, 2007)

There own private indoor tennis court?? Wow must be nice to be that rich...what does he do for a living??


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks for posting and please keep us updated with pics.

What are you using for products?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

As per spec we are using midnight black DTM on all metal and the laminate beams are being sanded and one coat of Cabot semitransparent cedar.
In-between the beams and metal a non scuff panel is being installed so the tennis balls will not scratch. This building also has geothermal radiant heating under the floor.( no clue to the occupation of the owner and might never meet him or her)


----------

